# The RVDA's new Web Site



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

For those interested or need to know a second 'new' RVDA web site has now appeared >> HERE << is it's link.

I truly hope they can sort out the RV / DVLA mess.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We can only hope so Mick.
I just had a look and it said that several companies had been invited to join the RVDA and only those that had accepted were included, which leads me to wonder who had been invited? Is it the same old crowd? I wonder if Stateside Tuning (for example) has been asked to join? Or are they to small an organisation (which they are suggesting they represent???)

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> We can only hope so Mick.
> I just had a look and it said that several companies had been invited to join the RVDA and only those that had accepted were included, which leads me to wonder who had been invited? Is it the same old crowd? I wonder if Stateside Tuning (for example) has been asked to join? Or are they to small an organisation (which they are suggesting they represent???)
> 
> Keith


Errr..... nope, I guess we are just too insignificant :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Now why did I guess that????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
There does seem to be some "familiar" names present though eh??? New private members club??
We shall see.........................

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Your mind is obviously on the same wavelength as mine Keith :lol: 

Cynical??????? Moi????????

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Lynda,

What about the old saying " If you can't beat them join them" 

:lurk:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> What about the old saying " If you can't beat them join them"


Linda and james have a far far better system
If you cant join em Beat em


----------

